# 2 new arrivals



## MaryPientka (Oct 16, 2014)

The first is a vietnamense from Orchid Zone, shipped in bloom. I love the deep color in the pouch and am very happy with the shape.

The second is a malipoense from Thanh, shipped in bud. This is a lovely multi growth plant. I'm anxiously awaiting the bloom 

Thank you both!


----------



## troy (Oct 16, 2014)

Good choice of plants!! Awesome


----------



## gnathaniel (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice acquisitions! That looks like a pretty great vietnamense.


----------



## Justin (Oct 17, 2014)

Very nice!!


----------



## orchideya (Oct 17, 2014)

Beautiful. I need vietnamense too.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2014)

MaryPientka said:


> T
> The second is a malipoense.. This is a lovely multi growth plant. I'm anxiously awaiting the bloom


This is a mistake. After you stake it don't even think about the plant. Around Xmas take a look to see if it has opened.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 17, 2014)

How'd you get the OZ viet? ebay?


----------



## MaryPientka (Oct 17, 2014)

Eric, this is my second go-around with a malipo bud . . .I was humbled and frustrated last year. 

Linus, yes, I bought it through ebay.

gnathaniel, the viet was probably a little better than it looks in the photo, as it is a little faded from shipment.

I'd also like to mention that the Phrags that I bought from Tom Kalina this past summer are all doing well-sprouting new growth. I struggled with them a bit at first, but the combination of starting with healthy plants and switching to RO seemed to do the trick.

When I joined this forum a year ago, I had ~10 plants. I now have 47 and I've run out of window sill. 

My sincerest thanks to everyone.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 17, 2014)

You went from 10 to 47 plants in that short of a time frame? You sound crazy. Welcome to the club, we have cookies.


----------



## MaryPientka (Oct 17, 2014)

lol!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 17, 2014)

A 10 to 47 increase in a year is minor league compared to many in this forum. That's not even a blip on the crazy meter. Show us a second year with a 370% increase and we'll be impressed. 221 plants total in October 2015 is your goal. Then you get a cookie.


----------



## eggshells (Oct 17, 2014)

Wow that is a really nice vietnamense.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 17, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 17, 2014)

eggshells said:


> Wow that is a really nice vietnamense.



I agree.


----------



## MaryPientka (Oct 17, 2014)

PaphMadMan said:


> A 10 to 47 increase in a year is minor league compared to many in this forum. That's not even a blip on the crazy meter. Show us a second year with a 370% increase and we'll be impressed. 221 plants total in October 2015 is your goal. Then you get a cookie.



lol! I grow on my window sills, I'm maxed out.


----------



## MaryPientka (Oct 17, 2014)

eggshells said:


> Wow that is a really nice vietnamense.



Thank you eggshells, 17andgrowing and SlipperFan. I was really wowed when I opened the box.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 20, 2014)

You can glue wider boards onto your windowsills, put a shelf next to your window or set a rolling cart next to your windows (you don't need to see out of those windows)


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2014)

Window shelves, rolling plant carts, you need these to have more Beauties.


----------



## abax (Oct 20, 2014)

Gorgeous viet! I went from 0 to a bit over 60 in approximately that time
frame. I guess I don't get a cookie, but I'm a happy woman anyway. All
the other orchids in my gh had to go to make room for the Paphs. and Phrags. Well, not my lovely Phal. species. Gotta compromise somewhere.


----------



## iwillard (Oct 23, 2014)

Mary,

Your new vietnamense is simply gorgeous.


----------

